# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Fake [Mythic Keystone] links?

## exwhyzed

Is it possible to create a fake mythic keystone and link it into chat?

Edit for clarity: I want to know if there is a way to link fake keystones and have the ability to change the level on the keystone and the affixes on it aswell

----------


## Ashoran

Well I guess just taking the item link from wowhead and linking it ingame would work? maybe, not sure.

----------


## exwhyzed

That just links the base item, I want to know if there is a way to change the level of the keystone and the affixs on it too.

Edited op for more detail

----------


## madampink

this good game

----------


## AlexJohn

hey this is alex , Business Assignment Writing spe******t lives in Manchester from 2007 found there a highpotential fake Mythic Keystone links in Uk website as compare to Australia where domain host need to be resident .

----------


## Weedpupper

First google search comes up with this: Attention Required! | Cloudflare
feel free to try it and let me know if it works. If it doesn't work I can't imagine it'd be too hard to edit it with the current IDs for this expansion

----------


## kianjames

Assignments are a crucial part of college life. On average, a student during his college time spent 3 hr. per night on assignment writing and doing homework. Although they are essential for knowledge enhancement, they also increase the burden and students have very less time to avail of their exam preparation and extracurricular activities. That's why students must seek online assignment help UK. We have a team of experts who will work tirelessly towards your cause and write your assignment for you. So that you can enjoy your college life better. Hire professional and expert assignment writing services online from us and we guarantee you satisfactory results with unlimited revision.

----------

